# World Pharma order



## jcar1016 (Mar 20, 2010)

K so half my order came today so bump for that when I recieve the other half I'll start kissing ass and apologizing


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> K so half my order came today so bump for that when I recieve the other half I'll start kissing ass and apologizing



awesome!


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive read good reviews about them on thesourcecheck.com. Its just the prices are so high, I cant afford to buy from them. I Have another overseas source where i got 50ml of test e for $250. And its iranian test.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 20, 2010)

Great you got it.

getfit75, you can talk with us about prices..we have always offers...
please do not compare FDA approved meds prices with UGL or home made prices!

we also pay taxes to government!

ugl not pay any taxes!

best-regards

wp


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well so heres the deal 2nd pack came today so ass kiss ans sorry for doughting and all that shit.  WP IS GTG


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Well so heres the deal 2nd pack came today so ass kiss ans sorry for doughting and all that shit. WP IS GTG




Nice! Now cmon WP, release the BD!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 22, 2010)

What did you order?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2010)

hammer-she-rides said:


> nice! Now cmon wp, release the bd!



next month.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 22, 2010)

Robert said:


> next month.


 
The BD prices are very reasonable


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 22, 2010)

D-bol winny and sust all legit brands ive had before gtg


----------



## weldingman (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats what I'm wating on is the release of the *BD. *Can't wait to see these prices. I used *BD* years ago very reasonable and great juice.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 22, 2010)

jcar! what brand of d-bol and winny did you buy?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Thats what I'm wating on is the release of the *BD. *Can't wait to see these prices. I used *BD* years ago very reasonable and great juice.



the BD prices they have up there now are very reasonable, hopefully they stay at the level when they get the product in.

http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13208/BRITISH_DRAGON_-_Coming_SOON!


----------



## weldingman (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes would be nice.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 23, 2010)

weldingman said:


> jcar! what brand of d-bol and winny did you buy?


 British dispensary 5mg pinks (d-bol)
Strombafort Balkan (winny)
got sent some asia pharma winny too so Ill try it out and let ya guys know on that


----------

